# Question about monarchies



## SamYellek (May 24, 2017)

In the world of my story I have a monarchy with a queen as the ruler. She is Queen Vivia, and she has a son that she names Sterling, so he would be Prince Sterling. And then Prince Sterling has a son that is named Sterling as well, so he would be Prince Sterling II (the second).

When Sterling II is about twelve years old, his father dies in an accident. So then years later when Queen Vivia dies, Prince Sterling II becomes king. My question is about Sterling II and his new title. When he becomes king, would he be King Sterling II? Or since Prince Sterling I died before he could be crowned King, and so there never was a King Sterling I, would Prince Sterling II be crowned as King Sterling I? I don't know the rulings of monarchies and how a situation like this should properly play out. Any advice and feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## CupofJoe (May 24, 2017)

As far as I understand the British monarchy...

Prince Sterling [the first] would be Prince Sterling of Somewhere [in the UK the first male heir is/was usually given the title of  Prince of Wales].

Prince Sterling [the second] would be Prince Sterling of Somewhere-else [Royals usually have a plethora of titles to choose from]. To make it simpler he might be knows a Duke of Somewhere so as not to be confused with his father. Our second in line to the throne is known as Duke of Cambridge, but he is still Prince William.

Whatever the names I don't think Prince Sterling II would become King Sterling II unless there was already a King Sterling before him. You become a different entity when you become monarch. You are King/Queen first and foremost. Everything else falls awayor at best become things that appear in a description of who you are... Not WHAT you are.

In Britain a royal can take any of their given name when made Monarch. 
Our Heir-apparent is Charles so it is likely that he will be Charles III. But as the first two King Charles were not really liked [the people killed the first after a rebellion and the other was an utter ass - apparently], he could choose to use another of his names. He might not be King Charles III but could opt to be known as King Philip, or  King Arthur, or King George VII. 

I'd love to have King Arthur.... 

He may even be able to take any [suitable] name. There was a rumour that he wanted to be King Louis [in honour of his great-uncle Louis Mountbatten, 1st Earl Mountbatten of Burma, who was killed by the IRA]. 
But a King Louis [better known as a French Kingly name] might take some selling... and would annoy a lot of people politically.

And that is just the British crown....


----------



## Ban (May 24, 2017)

He would be King Sterling I in the situation you decribed. It doesn't matter how many princes there are or were with the name Sterling when he becomes king.


----------



## Gurkhal (May 24, 2017)

In the scenario mentioned I'm pretty sure that Prince Sterling II would be King Sterling I since there never was a King Sterling I before him. People who never sat the throne don't count when determining the numbers for a king's title. And to my knowledge that's pretty much used across the range of monarchies.


----------



## Russ (May 24, 2017)

In european monarchies the above posters are right.  Prince Sterling becomes King Sterling I.  If he keeps the same name he had before he ascends the throne.

I cannot say with certainty that Prince Sterling's son Sterling would be referred to as Prince Sterling II, as there are many different kinds of princes and they might not be styled that way.  If you do research the issue and find out, let me know, it is an interesting question.


----------



## skip.knox (May 24, 2017)

Above is correct. I would add that the whole business of numbering came along late. People at the time just called their king by his name. King Louis. King Henry. You knew who was meant. The earliest distinguishing markers weren't numbers but were characteristics. Louis the Fat. Redbeard. Harald Bluetooth. It's really historians who came along with the rather dull system of numbering.


----------



## Insolent Lad (May 24, 2017)

It is likely that the numbering of rulers started with the Papacy, not only to distinguish one 'Pius' from the last one, but also to officially state which previous holders of the title were considered true popes. When John XXIII was  elected he made sure to publicly add the '23' to the name he had chosen, as there had been an anti-pope who had been known also as John XXIII.


----------

